# Question on PAYE increase in this month's salary.



## amiee (3 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I know that changes have happened with the income levy on this months wageslip and also a chage in PRSI but can someone answer me does the PAYE figure change also- my payslip says it does and I can't figure out why the amount for PAYE would have change this month at all?? Anyone help me


----------



## gipimann (3 Jun 2009)

Are you paying the pension levy?

The pension levy is deducted before tax, and due to some re-jigging of the levy income bands, the amount paid on the levy has gone down, so more of your income is taxable.


----------



## amiee (3 Jun 2009)

hi gipimann
yes I am paying a pension- in other words they take money off me each month- sorry but haven't a clue of these matters but my PAYE from the previous month was 150 euros less- so looking at both pay slips this may one my PAYE is gone up 150 euros. i expected changes in PRSI and income levy but I though PAYE figure would remain constant throughout the year as no change from my point of view happeded


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Jun 2009)

If you have your 5 payslips FOR 2009, you can enter the info on this spreadsheet . Its a tax calculator and easy to use . Just click on link below and then click on EXCEL TAX CALCULATOR 


http://www.taxcalc.eu/

Links:JSMS CorkVideo *Excel Tax Calculator* CorkNest CorkCam CorkCoast http://incabrick.blogspot.com/http://cit.karlgrabe.com/http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=kgrabe[broken link removed]http://www.panoramio.com/user/1006765http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1019884564&hiq=grabe,karl[broken link removed][broken link removed]Games TaxCalc


----------

